# Problems/Delays with Permanent Health Insurance Claim



## gimp (24 Aug 2009)

Hi all
Maybe someone can give some advice or guidance.

I have a PHI policy with my company pension and have made a claim on this which i submitted back in April. i have served the deferral period and am now into the 7th week after the end of this. 

The "reputable" company i deal with for the claim are dealing with this very badly. I have made numerous calls to them and keep getting nowhere over the last 7 weeks. Two weeks ago after i had called and refused to get off the phone until i got some answers, they then decided they need further information. My consultant has supplied all requests including the last one and they seem to be in no urgency to deal with it apart from stalling. I have a long term illness that i have had confirmed by a second consultant. Apart from complaining to the Insurance Company which seems to be getting nowhere what are my options if i continue to get stonewalled by them. ....

Is this normal delay tactics on claims by insurance companies quick to take your premium but not so quick to pay out when they have to. 
Are these claims backdated if they are successful

Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Ravima (7 Sep 2009)

Can your HR/Pension Dept contact them to see what the problem is?


----------

